

Students Sue Google for Monitoring Their Emails - ibsathish
http://mashable.com/2014/03/19/students-sue-google-gmail/

======
mcherm
What a stupid, stupid lawsuit. If Google had been underhanded about this I
might have some sympathy, but Google was very clear about this behavior from
the very start of GMail.

------
amits89
They should be because they are trying to play very smart and face the heat,
It's not a good idea to sniff inside my emails. Very bad Google.

